# Restock New Fish



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Since my tank disturbance of moving, I've gotten new fish!  I'll make them thumbnails for easy loading  In order as listed

As Always I'll start with the bettas

Melano HM "Byron"
Mustard Veiltail "Tantalus"

Juvie Ornate Polypterus x2 "Momo" and "Mimi"
Highfin Banded Shark
African Butterfly fish
And Good ol' Boris! Highfin spotted pleco

Also got 4 more Flagtails and 3 juvie datnoids. Pics of those soon


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

And more...

1. Mimi caught a minnow and couldn't eat it. Quite amusing watching her swim around with it.

2. Dragon Knife

3/4. Juvie Jardini Arowana.  Always wanted one of these.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice Fish... please tell me you will have somewhere for them when they are all several feet in length...


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

In time. I've been wanting to upgrade bigger for a while, now I'll have a reason to.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> Nice Fish... please tell me you will have somewhere for them when they are all several feet in length...


That's if the Jardini doesn't kill off everything


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> That's if the Jardini doesn't kill off everything


Hahaha True! So far he seems pretty chill though. Not really bugging anyone. He kind of schools with the prochilodus sometimes. Kinda funny.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't posted anything in a while! So update! =D

New additions:
1. Freshwater Lionfish

2.And also, set up an 8 gallon halfmoon 
3. Dumbo-ear betta ( and a nice Furcata rainbow in the background!)
4. furcatas and leopard danios


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Jardini has gotten darker, more red in his fins. O.O He's purdy~









And had the pond fish out while I was cleaning so... Butterfly Koi!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

So update. Jardini turned nasty one week and killed 2 of my prochilodus and banded shark.  So he's been separated and going to a new home). I'm considering changing up the 72 gal again and maybe going for some pirahna... haven't done those before. 

And got some new bettas, so...










I loved this guy's fins!


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*hi*

Is a full grown arowana ok in a 72 gallon?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

No. As stated in my last post, he's turned too nasty and is currently separated and going to a new home.


----------

